# Time for a new Wallet?



## ScottRyppin

My old wallet is worn out. Wanted to see what others were using. My friend just got his new wallet and loves it. http://www.zclip.com Don't know if Im a money clip guy but he swears by it. Seeing what else y'all like. Thanks.


----------



## TXXpress

I don't like a thick wallet. Years ago I had several thick wallets and it was causing back pain. I cut out all the garbage carried in my old wallet, switched to a thinner wallet, and the problem went away. I've used a Wilson Leather Majic wallet for at least 15+ years now. Laugh all you want, but I have more people ask me what I'm using and where they can buy one. For $10 it's hard to use anything else.

Do a query on their site for "Wilsons Leather Magic Leather Wallet"

http://www.wilsonsleather.com/produ...ather+wallet.do?sortby=ourPicksAscend&from=fn


----------



## Bayoutalker

I need a new wallet bad but I hate looking for one. It seems I can never find one that I like that will hold what I need it to. I can never find one that holds enough cards what with credit cards, insurance, memberships, drivers license, etc. I have weeded out quite a bit but just the essentials take a fair amount of room.

The one thing I don't need it to holds is cash. I went to a money clip years ago and still like it.

Cliff


----------



## 18outrage

*new wallet*

http://www.saddlebackleather.com/bi...2=Chestnut&custcol3=Pigskin&custcol15=Current

This is the one I've been carrying for a couple of years now. Looks better now than when I bought it.


----------



## d50h

check out...http://www.bigskinny.net had mine a long time and still works


----------



## phanagriff

Amy grandfather used to use a rubber band. I go to Kroger and buy the 10 for $3 hair bands. Not stylish but works great for when I carry a lot of stuff or when I'm broke with bare esentials. Good point also on carrying wallet in front pocket instead of back.
My chiropractor years ago said wallets in back pockets made her business thrive.


----------



## CMT1

Thanks for the posting links on this topic. I have been putting off getting a new wallet as all I find are too thick for my liking. I found Big Skinny wallets at Amazon.


----------



## Mojo281

Saw this the other day, thought it was cool and innovative...

http://tidalvisionusa.com/alaska-salmon-leather/


----------



## Bayoutalker

Mojo281 said:


> Saw this the other day, thought it was cool and innovative...
> 
> http://tidalvisionusa.com/alaska-salmon-leather/


They are awful proud of them.

Cliff


----------



## capt. david

www.stewartstand.com Best wallet I have owned


----------



## grouper150

I like those new "read proof" cilp shut metal-like wallets.....two for $19.99 on TV , but $1 each at the dollar store...very light weight and convenient


----------



## fisheye48

i switched a few years ago to a front pocket wallet and minimized the things i carry. I switched after i started to have back problems from sitting on it. I recently got a wallet from a company called Ridge. I love it! i can barely feel it in my pocket. They arent the cheapest but they are durable.

www.ridgewallet.com


----------



## scwine

Mutbak https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BJUVIP0/ref=twister_B01BJUVINW?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## That Robbie Guy

Tumi brand, ballistic nylon wallets, have always been well worth their value to me.


----------



## Solodaddio

If you have the funds and want the scanner blocking route, check out the titanium EOS wallets.


----------



## Harbormaster

I finally put the old Day-timer away and went with a fossil.

http://www.amazon.com/Fossil-Blocki...qid=1517330536&sr=8-16&keywords=fossil+wallet


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Harbormaster said:


> I finally put the old Day-timer away and went with a fossil.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fossil-Blocki...qid=1517330536&sr=8-16&keywords=fossil+wallet


What does the RFID mean?

Raunchy Fart Ignition Device??? :rotfl:


----------



## jeffm66

Magpul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leftyonly

d50h said:


> check out...http://www.bigskinny.net had mine a long time and still works


This is my wallet of choice! Iâ€™m in my second one. First lasted 5+ years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishcat01

Haute Pursuit said:


> What does the RFID mean?
> 
> Raunchy Fart Ignition Device??? :rotfl:


Radio Frequency Identification.

But your answer is funnier.


----------



## tco008

Leftyonly said:


> This is my wallet of choice! Iâ€™m in my second one. First lasted 5+ years.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like it... thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O&G-HAND

I have this one and itâ€™s awesome and also has security protection for these new credit cards. Since I travel a lot I worry about identity thieves.

Itâ€™s quick and small front pocket wallet. Pull the lil lever and your cards pop out of the security hold.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## habanerojooz

fisheye48 said:


> i switched a few years ago to a front pocket wallet and minimized the things i carry. I switched after i started to have back problems from sitting on it. I recently got a wallet from a company called Ridge. I love it! i can barely feel it in my pocket. They arent the cheapest but they are durable.
> 
> www.ridgewallet.com


Iâ€™ve been looking at the Ridge wallet for awhile. They seem very functional and nice. Are they quality products and does it seem well made?


----------



## betterlate

Try Filson, if you havenâ€™t already pulled the trigger. Good size, made in the good old ____!!


----------



## habanerojooz

I opted for a wallet from Saddleback Leather. Their motto is, "They'll fight over when you're dead". https://saddlebackleather.com/

I can imagine that their motto is probably true. Good quality leather with a solid stitch. Pigskin lined and RFID protection. Texas company. Their other leather products look top notch too. I'm very pleased with my wallet.


----------



## richg99

After almost getting my pocket picked overseas some years ago, I also went to using my front pocket. Then, the wallet kept growing in thickness (not from the money in it). 

I went to TWO much thinner wallets. Both are nylon and close with Velcro. One is Black, and one is Camo. I put one in the left front pocket and one in the right front pocket.

I keep the stuff I rarely need in one of them and the other gets pulled out ten times a day, it seems. Oh, at $5.00 each from Wally World, I can replace them if I ever wear them out....which won't happen.


----------



## MontyHall1969

richg99 said:


> After almost getting my pocket picked overseas some years ago, I also went to using my front pocket. Then, the wallet kept growing in thickness (not from the money in it).
> 
> I went to TWO much thinner wallets. Both are nylon and close with Velcro. One is Black, and one is Camo. I put one in the left front pocket and one in the right front pocket.
> 
> I keep the stuff I rarely need in one of them and the other gets pulled out ten times a day, it seems. Oh, at $5.00 each from Wally World, I can replace them if I ever wear them out....which won't happen.


I actually, use two wallets but very thought about carrying both of them!


----------



## richg99

Well, the secondary wallet has items that I rarely need, but want with me. 

Boat registration cards; a couple of Restaurant Rewards cards; Golf membership card that I rarely have to pull out, but...when I do, I need it with me. It all adds bulk but most items are unnecessary most of the time. 

A more organized individual might find a way to bring those things with me only when I might need them, but that isn't me.


----------



## Daniyalrj

*Nice*

Thanks For Sharing Such An Interesting Article, It Is Really Worthy To Read. I Have Subscribed To You And From Now On I'll Check Your Profile Daily For Interesting Stuffs. Rick Dalton Jacket


----------



## Kane Archer

I don't use wallets anymore. Somebody picked my pocket while i was traveling few years back ever since i just keep some cash in my pocket.


----------

